# (I) Temperatura Mínima em Fevereiro de 2010



## Rog (28 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Fevereiro de 2010, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e ilhas.

---------------------

Outra sondagem a decorrer:
(II) Precipitação máxima em Fevereiro de 2010


----------



## Z13 (28 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

'bora lá ver se chegamos aos -8,0ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (28 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

Não sei porque, mas acho que no máximo vão estar -7º.

Não acredito em muito mais do que isto, mas se estiver, ainda melhor.


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2010 às 22:47)

Adivinhem quem votou no "frozen"... Vai ser canja.


----------



## David sf (29 Jan 2010 às 08:25)

<-12,1ºC. Vale a pena sonhar.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2010 às 08:56)

Nas Penhas Douradas, entre os -8.0º e -7,1ºC! É a minha aposta!


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2010 às 09:01)

-10,0ºC a -9,1ºC

Na Serra da Estrela


----------



## vitamos (29 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

-7,1 a -8ºC nas Penhas Douradas.


----------



## stormy (29 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

votei no intervalo (-6.1º a -7.0º) pois acredito num fevereiro com temperaturas proximo á media, bastante sustentadas, sem picos demasiado extremos ou frequentes ou seja, com variaçoes suaves.
mesmo nas penhas douradas ou locais com fortes inversões, nao acredito em valores inferiores, no maximo a -8º, mas votei no intervalo acima por achar mais razoavel...
o fluxo dominante á superficie deverá ser de norte com alguns lestes ou WSW por vezes.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

-9ºC a -8.1ºC...
Nos sítios do costume...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Jan 2010 às 14:55)

-10ºC a -11ºC.


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Jan 2010 às 01:14)

Votei no intervalo _-11,0ºC a -10,1ºC_, acredito que deveremos registar temperaturas dentro destes valores, nas terras altas do interior.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2010 às 01:38)

O meu voto vai para _*-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC*_

Penhas Douradas, sem dúvidas!


----------



## iceworld (31 Jan 2010 às 11:36)

-9º a -8.1º


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2010 às 13:27)

-4,0ºC a -3,1ºC


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2010 às 14:20)

stormy disse:


> votei no intervalo (-6.1º a -7.0º) pois acredito num fevereiro com temperaturas proximo á media, bastante sustentadas, sem picos demasiado extremos ou frequentes ou seja, com variaçoes suaves.
> mesmo nas penhas douradas ou locais com fortes inversões, nao acredito em valores inferiores, no maximo a -8º, mas votei no intervalo acima por achar mais razoavel...
> o fluxo dominante á superficie deverá ser de norte com alguns lestes ou WSW por vezes.



LOL
afinal acho q me estiquei....talvez nem chegue a -6 e os o padrão de anomalia media de geopot./SLP nos prox dias apontam para fluxos de SW....talvez alguma frente de SW puxe alguns dias de leste...mas em media vai andar tudo nos WSW/NW.
bahhh


----------



## kikofra (31 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2010 às 19:28)

Eu aposto no intervalo: *-7,0ºC a -6,1ºC*

Provavelmente nas Penhas Douradas


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2010 às 01:37)

*-7.0ºC* a *-6.1ºC*

Sendo Fevereiro frequentemente louco, porque não?!


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2010 às 03:09)

entre -6 e -5...e já estou a ser optimista


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Fev 2010 às 09:24)

-5,0ºC a -4,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2010 às 11:25)

<=-12,1ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2010 às 12:16)

-11,0 ºC a -10,1 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2010 às 12:41)

Votei de *-6,1ºC* a *-7,0ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2010 às 12:45)

O meu palpite é *-6,0ºC a -5,1ºC*


----------



## Liliana15 (2 Fev 2010 às 21:42)

Eu  aposto em _*-8,0ºC a -7,1ºC *_


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2010 às 02:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> -4,0ºC a -3,1ºC






 Eu votei nos 9 negativos,lá para meados/fim do mês ainda acredito em muito frio!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2010 às 02:36)

meteo disse:


> Eu votei nos 9 negativos,lá para meados/fim do mês ainda acredito em muito frio!



Fluxos de SW nunca dão bom resultado  mas quem sabe esteja errado.


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2010 às 14:36)

Mário Barros disse:


> Fluxos de SW nunca dão bom resultado  mas quem sabe esteja errado.



Sim,com SW nunca chega a estar frio,mas espero que não esteja Fevereiro inteiro com SW.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Não é por nada, mas...


----------



## David sf (12 Fev 2010 às 07:33)

As Penhas Douradas baixaram esta noite dos 7 negativos.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2010 às 08:49)

David sf disse:


> As Penhas Douradas baixaram esta noite dos 7 negativos.



A temperatura nas Penhas Douradas estava bem perto dos -8ºC, ficou-se pelos *-7.7ºC*, ou seja eu já estou fora desta sondagem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Fev 2010 às 16:21)

Já estou de fora.


----------



## João Soares (13 Fev 2010 às 10:37)

Fresquinha Mínima das Penhas Douradas! 

[URL=http://img716.imageshack.us/i/penhasviii.png/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## David sf (13 Fev 2010 às 11:55)

Já baixou dos -8, e creio que a próxima noite ainda vai ser mais baixa. Já não deve dar para chegar à minha aposta, abaixo de -12, mas pode chegar aos -10, pois esta noite não estará tanto vento e haverá mais frio em altitude.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2010 às 12:11)

Parece que ainda não se desceu a baixo dos -9ºC.
Por isso o intervalo *-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC * continua em jogo.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Fev 2010 às 17:47)

AnDré disse:


> Parece que ainda não se desceu a baixo dos -9ºC.
> Por isso o intervalo *-9,0ºC a -8,1ºC * continua em jogo.



Segundo o Ogimet ficou-se pelos -8,5ºC.


----------



## David sf (23 Fev 2010 às 16:52)

Parece que ficou pelos -8,5 graus nas Penhas Douradas, uma vez que nos próximos dias não deverá vir frio.

Como não sei abrir tópicos de sondagens, apelo a quem saiba (ou possa), que inicie a previsão para Março, de modo a estar aberta a votação durante alguns dias e que esta possa fechar à meia noite do dia 1 de Março. Obrigado.


----------



## MSantos (24 Fev 2010 às 11:29)

David sf disse:


> Parece que ficou pelos -8,5 graus nas Penhas Douradas, uma vez que nos próximos dias não deverá vir frio.
> 
> Como não sei abrir tópicos de sondagens, apelo a quem saiba (ou possa), que inicie a previsão para Março, de modo a estar aberta a votação durante alguns dias e que esta possa fechar à meia noite do dia 1 de Março. Obrigado.



Também concordo as sondagens não deveriam decorrer no mês a que dizem respeito


----------



## N_Fig (6 Mar 2010 às 17:12)

Portanto, quem votou entre -8 e -9 ganhou, certo?


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2010 às 01:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Portanto, quem votou entre -8 e -9 ganhou, certo?



Certo! 

Os vencedores desta sondagem foram:
*ac_cernax, iceworld, João Soares, meteo, mr. phillip*

Parabéns!


----------

